# Vintage & Classic & Aged Object



## Dylan777 (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll go first...


----------



## Tinky (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Vintage & Classic Photography*

Minolta SR-T303, 45mm f2.0. Kodak T64


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Vintage & Classic Photography*

old cans


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Vintage & Classic Photography*


----------



## Pookie (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Vintage & Classic Photography*

Polaroid 600SE with a Instax back...








Polaroid 600SE with Fujifilm 100C back...




Mamiya RZ67 Pro II...
















Leica M6...


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Vintage & Classic Photography*


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Vintage & Classic Photography*

A well aged wagon wheel stands in the middle modern city


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Vintage & Classic Photography*

Calico ghost town, old wagon


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Vintage & Classic Photography*

Vintage coffee maker! 
Canon EOS 70D, EF24-70mm f/2.8L II


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Vintage & Classic Photography*



bhf3737 said:


> Vintage coffee maker!
> Canon EOS 70D, EF24-70mm f/2.8L II



Well captured bhf3737, love the BW


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 16, 2017)

Old dusty camera:


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2017)

110 year old sailing canoe..... shot in Kodachrome.....


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Volume up, tune to 1040 on the AM (only one), stretch left hand out to merge...The night is young!!!


----------



## Cory (Mar 27, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Mar 28, 2017)

Century+ old pocket watch...


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 28, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Calico ghost town, old wagon



-- Love the color!

Here's a roll of film I happened upon years ago...

"Overexposed"





On Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: Vintage & Classic Photography*



Dylan777 said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > Vintage coffee maker!
> ...



Thanks Dylan777.

Below is an old grandma Singer sewing machine.
And another old wood stove.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 31, 2017)

Taken with a Leica M6 and Summicron 35mm f/2 M using Kodak Portra 400 (self developed)


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Taken with a Leica M6 and Summicron 35mm f/2 M using Kodak Portra 400 (self developed)



I don't know much about film, but I like the colors in your 2nd photo Pookie.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 31, 2017)

These were mostly taken with a Bronica ETRSI Medium Format camera with a 75mm F2.8 and 40mm F4 and scanned using Nikon Super CoolScan 9000 ED. I also shot a couple with my 40D and 17-85mm. These were part of my Final year fine art photography uni project on inanimate objects in 2009. 

The subjects are based on my family business which is the oldest established business in the UK 1742, a drapers. The building has no deeds so is very old and was once owned by the cookson family who were the grandparents of the famous lake district poet William Wordsworth. 

It is so old that apparently when Bonnie Prince Charlie was marching down to London to fight with his army they took over the town and held my great x7 grandfather at gunpoint for a pair of Long Johns ;D

The series compromised of about 5,000 frames.

The shop has evolved in many ways throughout the centuries but used to not only have quarters for the in house workers but also was a small factory where hand made garments were made for the local gentry. There are many remnants of peoples lives that were left behind, be that the wallpaper, graffiti, pictures, clothes or just old shop fittings. Although the environment around them has degraded the objects themselves are still the same as when they were left in an ethereal time warp and tells a story of a bygone era.

I got a first and won Illford photographer of the year 2009 for the series.

Although now I look back after being a professional for such a long time there are plenty of issues with the images. Fine art photography isn't about the final image being perfect its about the story, what the image represents and the perception of the viewer. There was a 11000 word dissertation that went along with it 



Mannequin, N Arnisons &amp; Son, Remnants by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Calculator, N Arnisons &amp; Son, Remnants by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Graffiti banister, N Arnisons &amp; Son, Remnants by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Maid Room, N Arnisons &amp; Son, Remnants by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Mannequin, N Arnisons &amp; Son, Remnants by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Sowing machine, N Arnisons &amp; Son, Remnants by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Window Logo, N Arnisons &amp; Son, Remnants by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Mannequin, N Arnisons &amp; Son, Remnants by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Mannequin, N Arnisons &amp; Son, Remnants by Tom Scott, on Flickr

You can see a few more from the series here:

https://flic.kr/s/aHsjDy1ohi


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice series, Tom.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, Tom.



+1, tone and colors are excellent.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 31, 2017)

Get to spend an afternoon at local fest parade 


_DSF3706 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (May 31, 2017)

Some old car at Fest parade 



_DSF3702 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (May 31, 2017)

Great car 



_DSF3703 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (May 31, 2017)

Old fire truck



_DSF3704 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## npdien (May 31, 2017)




----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 31, 2017)

1936 Roadliner



RV 1599 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Jul 26, 2017)

My 1931 Kodak Brownie Beau...


----------



## Pookie (Aug 10, 2017)

Finished my box camera collection... 1931-1952.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 17, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Finished my box camera collection... 1931-1952.



Good stuffs Pookie


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 17, 2017)

Not really vintage, however, it feels like one when it in my hands 



_DSC0357 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr



_DSC0361 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2017)

Rosary beads, 1887, family heirloom: I believe these belonged to my great-grandfather in Scotland and were acquired during a pilgrimage to Lourdes. The beads are made of sandalwood and still give off a bit of scent. It makes the past alive in a sort of olfactory way.


----------



## Pookie (Aug 17, 2017)

dpc said:


> Rosary beads, 1887, family heirloom: I believe these belonged to my great-grandfather in Scotland and were acquired during a pilgrimage to Lourdes. The beads are made of sandalwood and still give off a bit of scent. It makes the past alive in a sort of olfactory way.



Nice, I love the history...



Dylan777 said:


> Not really vintage, however, it feels like one when it in my hands



Nice... I think you need Leica though 

My original bought in the 80's...




Some of my money makers... all considered "vintage" (except the 80 and 70-200)


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2017)

Zeiss-Ikon Contaflex Beta, the first camera I owned.


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2017)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Rosary beads, 1887, family heirloom: I believe these belonged to my great-grandfather in Scotland and were acquired during a pilgrimage to Lourdes. The beads are made of sandalwood and still give off a bit of scent. It makes the past alive in a sort of olfactory way.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2017)

The second camera I owned...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 17, 2017)

@ Pookie - It's beautiful camera  If Leica has AF system in their digital range style, I would be interested.

@ dpc - would be wonderful if Canon has something like that in FF mirrorless


----------



## Pookie (Aug 17, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> @ Pookie - It's beautiful camera  If Leica has AF system in their digital range style, I would be interested.
> 
> @ dpc - would be wonderful if Canon has something like that in FF mirrorless



Range finder and AF...  HCB just did somersaults in his grave with that comment. They are either a rangefinder or they are not. "Digital range style" is like saying "sort of pregnant" or "partial zero emission vehicle".


----------



## Pookie (Aug 17, 2017)

dpc said:


> Zeiss-Ikon Contaflex Beta, the first camera I owned.


Looking good there !!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 17, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > @ Pookie - It's beautiful camera  If Leica has AF system in their digital range style, I would be interested.
> ...



I feel the love in your writing Pookie ;D

My life is on a fast moving wheel. I need all adv. AF as I can to catch those special moments. Maybe when kids in college then I'm ready for pure range style


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2017)

Detail of rusting out iron bridge in rural Nova Scotia.


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2017)

Drive wheel from an ancient piece of farm machinery...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 18, 2017)

dpc said:


> Drive wheel from an ancient piece of farm machinery...



Excellent dpc. The tone you applied on this photo seems to be perfect.


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Drive wheel from an ancient piece of farm machinery...
> ...



Thanks, Dylan!


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2017)

Pookie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Zeiss-Ikon Contaflex Beta, the first camera I owned.
> ...



Thanks, Pookie. I liked that camera.


----------



## rgb (Sep 15, 2017)

many nice cameras, the ae-1 was my first.


old bulldozer:


----------



## Pookie (Sep 15, 2017)

Recent addition to my medium format cameras... this guy and my original M6 are my EDC for personal work. The RZ67 is the workhorse for business though.


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2017)

My grandfather's Waltham...


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2017)

# ll...


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2017)

# lll...


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2017)

# lV...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 21, 2017)

Taken with a vintage Rollieflex 2.8F


----------

